
The 13 slide deck we used to raise a seed round (without a finished product) - gnkchintu
https://medium.com/cubeit-curate-your-content/the-13-slide-deck-we-used-to-raise-a-seed-round-without-a-finished-product-part-2-652d3fb018e1
======
hoosein
It would have been so different if you were in the Valley!

~~~
pbroarsdheant1
+1000

------
mythun
this time there is an actual deck.

